# Someone help me pin down the morph of my beautiful ball lady. Please help!



## loulatills (May 31, 2015)

Hey guys, just needing a little guidance in pinning down what morph this lovely lady of mine is. We have been told she is 'pastel hidden gene woma', and we got her from Crystal Palace Reptiles and they know their stuff. But looking into it a little more she looks quite different from a lot of pics of that particular morph. We were thinking possibly some kind of 'black pastel' morph or quite possibly 'granite hidden gene woma pastel' as she looks a lot like the pictures of that morph. She's an early CB14 so hasn't dulled much at all just yet, such a beauty cannot wait to breed her. Would just love to know exactly what babies could be in store. I'll post a few pics and any advice and guidance would be so so great. Please help me guys! Xx


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (May 31, 2015)

Not many people on this forum if any will know as these pythons as with any exotic python is banned in australia you will be FAR better off going to an American forum..

whatever morph it is it's a nice looking snake.


----------



## GBWhite (May 31, 2015)

I don't know what you've got there but it looks nothing like an Australian Woma. Have a look for yourself.

http://www.arkive.org/woma-python/aspidites-ramsayi/


----------



## arevenant (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh my, the American 'morph' scene sure is getting ridiculous.
No one here will be able to answer that question for you mate, you'll need to post on an American forum.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 1, 2015)

Thread has to be a wind up.




arevenant said:


> Oh my, the American 'morph' scene sure is getting ridiculous.
> No one here will be able to answer that question for you mate, you'll need to post on an American forum.



How about the UK morph scene instead?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 1, 2015)

"Morph scene..." Ha! "Stab in the dark" scene more likely... Call it whatever you like - everybody else does, especially if you can get a bit more dough for it. "Northern rainforest Diamonds..." - creates a new market for a snake that has been in the trade for decades, especially for novices. Just one local example...

Jamie


----------



## spud_meister (Jun 1, 2015)

Ah, that's the beautiful Aspidites regius.


----------



## bluedragon (Nov 17, 2016)

poor ball python its probably suffering from not the right humidity and heat hence thats y there in america!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herpo (Nov 17, 2016)

No expert, but to me it looks to be Mojave. But I'd recommend http://ball-pythons.net they're experts on this.


----------



## BrownHash (Nov 17, 2016)

loulatills said:


> Hey guys, just needing a little guidance in pinning down what morph this lovely lady of mine is. We have been told she is 'pastel hidden gene woma', and we got her from Crystal Palace Reptiles and they know their stuff. But looking into it a little more she looks quite different from a lot of pics of that particular morph. We were thinking possibly some kind of 'black pastel' morph or quite possibly 'granite hidden gene woma pastel' as she looks a lot like the pictures of that morph. She's an early CB14 so hasn't dulled much at all just yet, such a beauty cannot wait to breed her. Would just love to know exactly what babies could be in store. I'll post a few pics and any advice and guidance would be so so great. Please help me guys! Xx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as i can tell its a woma X ball python of some type. As you may have guessed, most people on this site only deal with local variations as that is what we are restricted to in Australia. If your breeder is as reputable as you believe then i would suggest going off what they have told you. 

Otherwise the only real way to determine stuff like this is to have the genetics analysed and having a decent dna library to compare it agains, which i very much doubt is the case.


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 18, 2016)

Woma is a morph for ball pythons, the OP isn't referring to the woma that we know in aus. Its a striking animal though I don't know what morph it is


----------



## BrownHash (Nov 18, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Woma is a morph for ball pythons, the OP isn't referring to the woma that we know in aus. Its a striking animal though I don't know what morph it is



Woma X Ball is a know hybrid called a Wall. Appearance wise they look pretty much like OPs pictures. It could be just a morph as you've suggested, but i feel that it's likely a hybrid.


----------



## imalizardbro (Nov 19, 2016)

its a keelback.


----------



## bluedragon (Nov 19, 2016)

its not a keelback ohhh my brain


----------



## Wally (Nov 19, 2016)

bluedragon said:


> its not a keelback ohhh my brain



A very old in house joke on the forum.


----------

